# August 1st



## abadays (Jun 7, 2003)

I didn't realize that the negotiations for free agents couldn't begin until July 1st and signing on August 1st. We still have a month and a half to worry about whether JO and Brad are going to remain Pacers. It's going to be a long summer!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

really I didn't know that, are teams free to trade right now with the current contracts since the season is over, or would the upcoming free agents contracts be expired?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Im just having faith that O'Neal will stay with us. Cause if not, we may struggle. Severley, unless Bender suddenly wakes up and dominates(haha yea right)


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Doesn't the signing begin in mid-july?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Doesn't the signing begin in mid-july?


Thats what I thought....


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I think we will know by week 2 in July whether J.O. is coming back, I think it might be longer for Brad Miller. It could be a great or horrible off-season.


----------



## abadays (Jun 7, 2003)

You all are absolutley right. Nogotiations July 1st and signing July 16. I don't remember where I read August 1st but it was wrong.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>abadays</b>!
> You all are absolutley right. Nogotiations July 1st and signing July 16. I don't remember where I read August 1st but it was wrong.


 it use to be like that.. it changed to july 16th


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Its getting close now, just have faith. Our season hangs in the balance.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Its getting close now, just have faith. Our season hangs in the balance.


If JO and Brad do decide to stay then I think next season that we will at least make it to the Finals, especially if Ronnie keepes his head in check.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> If JO and Brad do decide to stay then I think next season that we will at least make it to the Finals, especially if Ronnie keepes his head in check.


Absolutly, I dont know about the Finals. Detroit will be a tough task if Milicic dosent bust.

By the way, like your new avatar.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Absolutly, I dont know about the Finals. Detroit will be a tough task if Milicic dosent bust.
> ...


thanx, its part of a wallpaper I'm making, I wonder if Detroit is gonna have a hassle with Milicic's euro team?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> thanx, its part of a wallpaper I'm making, I wonder if Detroit is gonna have a hassle with Milicic's euro team?


Oh yea I forgot about that. I think The Pistons have enough money to pay them off. If not then I feel sorry for Detroit.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> thanx, its part of a wallpaper I'm making, I wonder if Detroit is gonna have a hassle with Milicic's euro team?


I think they might. It doesnt sound like they're going to give him away without a fight, they have him signed until 2009 too.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> I think they might. It doesnt sound like they're going to give him away without a fight, they have him signed until 2009 too.


didn't Yao Ming's team try to do something like that last year?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> didn't Yao Ming's team try to do something like that last year?


Yep sure did, I think Houston paid them off if im not mistaken.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep sure did, I think Houston paid them off if im not mistaken.


I hope Detroit doesn't get Darko, just because I'm not much of a Detroit fan since they are our competition, but this would mean they would probably take Carmelo and he is one of my fav players, I would rather see him there then see him rotting in Denver.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Melos going to be the best to come out of the draft so I realy dont want to see him in motor city. We have an intense rivalry with the Pistons on this board and them having Melo wouldnt help.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I think Melos going to be the best to come out of the draft so I realy dont want to see him in motor city. We have an intense rivalry with the Pistons on this board and them having Melo wouldnt help.


good point, I don't think the Pistons are smart enough to realize how much Melo could help their team, he is truly the best player in the draft and he is a great scorer, but yet Detroit would draft Darko over him or even trade down to get Bosh, those seem like bad moves.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> good point, I don't think the Pistons are smart enough to realize how much Melo could help their team, he is truly the best player in the draft and he is a great scorer, but yet Detroit would draft Darko over him or even trade down to get Bosh, those seem like bad moves.


I dont know about that, if I were Detroit I would take Darko bacause they need inside post play and help for Big Ben, and they get both with Milicic.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont know about that, if I were Detroit I would take Darko bacause they need inside post play and help for Big Ben, and they get both with Milicic.


I'm just uninformed about Darko and have only seen his stats so I'm not anyone qualified to hate on him, I'm also a huge Carmelo fan and don't want him on the Nuggets!:upset:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont know about that, if I were Detroit I would take Darko bacause they need inside post play and help for Big Ben, and they get both with Milicic.


I'm just uninformed about Darko and have only seen his stats so I'm not anyone qualified to hate on him, I'm also a huge Carmelo fan and don't want him on the Nuggets!:upset:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

i hope we trade or tank next year and get #1. i really want Emeka Okafor as a Pacer love to see us trade brad for him

We'll re-sign JO he can't find any place better than "Sweet Home Indiana":jawdrop:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> i hope we trade or tank next year and get #1. i really want Emeka Okafor as a Pacer love to see us trade brad for him
> 
> We'll re-sign JO he can't find any place better than "Sweet Home Indiana":jawdrop:


I would absolutely love to have Emeka Okafor on this team, I'm a huge UConn fan and I think he is going to be something special.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Not much chance of us snagging next years number one. Never say never though I guess. Could happen.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

it could happen, but we would probably have to make the trade during the season to a lottery team and get lucky and get #1.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> it could happen, but we would probably have to make the trade during the season to a lottery team and get lucky and get #1.


We would have to be very lucky, and that will be the only way to get it cause were makin the playoffs for sure lol.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> We would have to be very lucky, and that will be the only way to get it cause were makin the playoffs for sure lol.


yeah thats true, I think we could still make the playoffs if we lose Brad and J.O.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah thats true, I think we could still make the playoffs if we lose Brad and J.O.


We could but Artest would have to step up big time.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> We could but Artest would have to step up big time.


he is very capable of it, Harrington would have to step up in their absence as well as Bender and Croshere.


----------



## abadays (Jun 7, 2003)

The more I read what the "experts" have to say the more confident I am that we will resign Brad and JO! Dave Aldredge was asked who would end up with JO and his answer was the Pacers point blank. I like and respect him and definitely like his answer.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>abadays</b>!
> The more I read what the "experts" have to say the more confident I am that we will resign Brad and JO! Dave Aldredge was asked who would end up with JO and his answer was the Pacers point blank. I like and respect him and definitely like his answer.


Yea, it seems the Spurs were not happy with JO in the workouts so he will probably go back to Indiana, as for Brad Miller i dont know.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, it seems the Spurs were not happy with JO in the workouts so he will probably go back to Indiana, as for Brad Miller i dont know.


I think Brad will stay just because this is his hometown and where he made a name for himself, he also went to Purdue which is Indiana so hopefully he stays.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Brad will stay just because this is his hometown and where he made a name for himself, he also went to Purdue which is Indiana so hopefully he stays.


Thats a good point, by the way if Brad leaves what team is he supposed to go to?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats a good point, by the way if Brad leaves what team is he supposed to go to?


I have no idea, San Antonio is a possibilty but I heard they are going for Elton Brand.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I have no idea, San Antonio is a possibilty but I heard they are going for Elton Brand.


Man, how did San Antonio get all this cap room? If they get JO and Brad, I will officaly be the biggest Spurs hater in the world.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Man, how did San Antonio get all this cap room? If they get JO and Brad, I will officaly be the biggest Spurs hater in the world.


they got all the cap room because for one Parker is young and was drafted in the late first round and Ginobili wasn't drafted they signed him, I think Duncan is the only player with a big contract on that team.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> they got all the cap room because for one Parker is young and was drafted in the late first round and Ginobili wasn't drafted they signed him, I think Duncan is the only player with a big contract on that team.


That explains it. Honestly though if they get Jo, Miller, Brand or Kidd, anyone of those guys will give what they need to win 60+ and glide to the WCF. They are gonna be hard to stop.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> That explains it. Honestly though if they get Jo, Miller, Brand or Kidd, anyone of those guys will give what they need to win 60+ and glide to the WCF. They are gonna be hard to stop.


yep, odds are they will be champs again next year and to be honest I would rather have the Lakers winning then them, I really don't like the Spurs and Tim Duncan is real good but has to be the most boring player in the NBA to watch.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yep, odds are they will be champs again next year and to be honest I would rather have the Lakers winning then them, I really don't like the Spurs and Tim Duncan is real good but has to be the most boring player in the NBA to watch.


Yea Tim can be boring somtimes, and the Spurs are just an all-around boring team. TD has the ablility to be MVP every year but he has gotta do somthing flashy every once and a while. But the Spurs will most likely win it again unless Shaq loses some weight then the Lakers may dominate, I would love to see Lakers Vs. Pacers again. :yes:


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I don't think the Spurs will end up with any "big" name player this year. I think they will grab Candi from the Clips but besides that I think they will ad some fillers and wait for next year when Kobe, KG, and others are free agents. It sure would be nice to see some big name free agents come to the East.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jreywind</b>!
> I don't think the Spurs will end up with any "big" name player this year. I think they will grab Candi from the Clips but besides that I think they will ad some fillers and wait for next year when Kobe, KG, and others are free agents. It sure would be nice to see some big name free agents come to the East.


I dont know, I still thihk there gonna go for somebody big this year. And I cannot wait tell next years free agency, if one team plays there cards right they could come out with 70 wins, hard to believe.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Ginobili is the most exciting player on the Spurs. Kobe would be good there. When are McGrady or Ilgaskus free agents? They'd be good on the Spurs.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Kobe would be good there.


I honestly doubt Kobe would play for the Spurs, he has said before that he wants to stay with the Lakers because they we're his fav team growing up, but Carmelo Anthony also said he was gonna stay all 4 years at Syracuse, so ya never know when a player is being honest.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> I honestly doubt Kobe would play for the Spurs, he has said before that he wants to stay with the Lakers because they we're his fav team growing up, but Carmelo Anthony also said he was gonna stay all 4 years at Syracuse, so ya never know when a player is being honest.


And Marbury in Minnesota.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> And Marbury in Minnesota.


I didn't really watch much ball back then, did he say something to the press about staying in Minny or something?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't really watch much ball back then, did he say something to the press about staying in Minny or something?


He could probably tell you more about it but all I really remember is that Marbury and Garnet were very good friends and Marbury comminted that he was going to stay in minnisota with KG.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> He could probably tell you more about it but all I really remember is that Marbury and Garnet were very good friends and Marbury comminted that he was going to stay in minnisota with KG.


lol, now Marbury was saying that Amare could become better then KG


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

and by he I meant pacerguy.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> and by he I meant pacerguy.


yeah I knew that, I'm sure he'll clear it up for me.


----------

